# JUT - Jutt Holdings



## jama_kj (4 January 2008)

Hi interested in getting some comments about JUT. This stock has been brought to my attention recently and was surprised in particular to find that it had a market cap of under 7mil with 2mil in the bank.

From the company website

"Jutt Holdings has rights to acquire interests in prospective silver, gold and base metals tenements in Western Australia and is focusing on five projects: Onslow, Liberty-Indee, Kooline, Tarrawarra, and Tay-Munglinup."

Their tenements look pretty good and recent announcements have been quite good. 

Any thoughts would be good


----------

